# Uk Speedcubers



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi! Just made this to talk to some speedcubers in the uk. There is not that many, but maybe a group or somehing could be established.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 5, 2016)

What do you mean there's not that many? Also, this or the Facebook group is usually used.


----------

